# ex husband hates me/daughter because of new GF?



## aurora0111 (Apr 23, 2014)

My ex and I divorced in 2013. He has started dating this new woman.
She is 38 and has 3 kids. My ex is a millionaire good looking man (hes a womanizer). They have been dating for 6 months after their fling in October.
She met him before their fling as a fan. She is half Italian and half Hispanic. She is from a poor and low class family. Ever since she started dating him, there has been a drastic change in his behavior.

We have a 6 year old daughter from his ex wife but ever since he started dating her, he has been neglecting his daughter and his family. He buys her designer shoes and dresses and she puts all of the photos of the expensive items on her instagram and facebook.

She made a twitter and when people didn't believe she was his gf, she called all his admirers '*****es' She made a twitter once again and only talks to those who like her. She talks only about my ex and herself, even favorites all tweets related to both of them.

She has started using his twitter acc to block fans who say bad stuff abt him. She glares at his pretty female fans and allows him to take pics with ugly ones.
She also blocks anyone who mentions OUR KID.
With her, he acts like a J**K to people, drinks a lot and is on drugs too.
Whenever shes around hes disrespectful. she controls him as to whom he should even takes pics with. Ugly girls can take pics with him but pretty girls cannot and if they do, she glares at them.

Shes on twitter whole day talking to her fans about him.

She has big *** and boobs. Is dark toned and dark haired. His type of girl fits in this category.
Her family brags abt them on twitter too.

He even bought her to his public functions and holidays with her in Cali and NOLA. No interest in daughter anymore.

What type of woman is she? does he even love him? and what type of man is he who doesn't understand that shes a psycho and neglects his own child? does he love her?

Please do not give replies like move on and forget him. I only want replies specific to this post. I still love him and seeing him in ruins is beyond my tolerance.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Not again.

Don't you get tired of posting the same fcking story? Over and over again?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Not again.
> 
> Don't you get tired of posting the same fcking story? Over and over again?


Because if you keep asking the same question over and over eventually you'll get a different answer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Not from me!

:rofl:


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

The story doesn't add up. Is it your daughter or his?


----------



## aurora0111 (Apr 23, 2014)

turnera said:


> The story doesn't add up. Is it your daughter or his?


Its OUR child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok, cos you said 'from his ex wife,' like there was yet another ex wife in the picture.

And to answer your question, it's none of your business what he OR she does. Protect your daughter from it, NEVER tell your daughter anything bad about him, make excuses for him not showing up, and help her learn to move on without him.


----------



## aurora0111 (Apr 23, 2014)

turnera said:


> Ok, cos you said 'from his ex wife,' like there was yet another ex wife in the picture.
> 
> And to answer your question, it's none of your business what he OR she does. Protect your daughter from it, NEVER tell your daughter anything bad about him, make excuses for him not showing up, and help her learn to move on without him.


Does he love her or she loves him and is this serious?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Who cares?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

aurora0111 said:


> Does he love her or she loves him and is this serious?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who cares, your EX clearly is setting himself up for a complete failure.

Let him learn the hard way. Take a seat on the sidelines/watch and laugh.

It won't be long before she takes him to the bank for her $$$.

What are the chances that this woman really love him for HIM vs his money? VERY small. Unless he hid his wealth VERY well, she is in it for money. I guarantee it.

Worry about yourself/your daughter and talk to him directly if you feel that he is neglecting her. 

That should be the only issue/concern with him at this point. NOTHING LESS, NOTHING MORE.

And for god sakes, get over him already. Move on and find a man that you desire/deserve. Stop dwelling on all this crap and worrying about him, he is not your man anymore.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Apparently you only want to have people bash this woman and give you sympathy while you play victim. Why do you love someone who ignores his child?

OK, I'll play along.


*What type of woman is she? *
Well I've never met her. She may really enjoy his company and likes being voluptuous and fun. You _want_ to hear she is a skank but I don't know that and, quite honestly, neither do you. 


*does he even love him? *
You mean SHE? She very well might. Just because she likes the things he buys doesn't mean she doesn't love him. In fact if she's so jealous, maybe she does. Then again maybe she is just protecting her jet-setting life style. Again, I don't know her and NEITHER DO YOU.

*and what type of man is he who doesn't understand that shes a psycho *
I don't see that behavior as being "psycho". Possessive, jealous, yes. Psychopath is someone without a conscience. Again, we don't know her and I'm not a psychologist, but based on my experience with human nature, I'd say YOU ARE THE PSYCHO. Stalker.


*and neglects his own child? * And you love him why? He neglects her because it doesn't serve his current lifestyle.

*does he love her?* The woman or the kid? I don't know. You'd have to ask him.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

aurora0111 said:


> Does he love her or she loves him and is this serious?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who cares? Maybe they don't love each other but they find each other attractive and the sex is AMAZING!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

aurora0111 said:


> Does he love her or she loves him and is this serious?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like the 200 other threads you have posted on this SAME topic using the SAME scenario and asking that SAME above question, the answer is the same. 

Goodness. You are relentless.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Not again.
> 
> Don't you get tired of posting the same fcking story? Over and over again?


:iagree:
Seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

How many different usernames. Sheesh.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

Never seen this story before, do you have links Jelly?


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

You can nicely mention your daughter and how she is doing but who he decides to go to bed with is really not your concern now that you are divorced.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

aurora0111 said:


> Its OUR child.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did you adopt her?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MyHappyPlace said:


> Never seen this story before, do you have links Jelly?


She has been banned many many times. The threads always end up deleted.


She's been doing this for 3 years or more.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I think he is still in love with you. He is only with this Kim Kardashian-esque woman because he is secretly pining for you. Deep down, this woman knows it and it's why she doesn't allow any mention of your daughter. You still have hope... Keep pining for him and forget about any of your dreams, ambitions, goals and focus solely on him. Do not move on, do not forget about him. You must fight for true love. 









Said no one ever.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Miss Taken said:


> I think he is still in love with you. He is only with this Kim Kardashian-esque woman because he is secretly pining for you. Deep down, this woman knows it and it's why she doesn't allow any mention of your daughter. You still have hope... Keep pining for him and forget about any of your dreams, ambitions, goals and focus solely on him. Do not move on, do not forget about him. You must fight for true love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------

